# Amplificador car audio bossaudio dd3600



## yeyo_gato (Jul 22, 2009)

ola amigos tengo el amplficador marca bossaudio dd3600 monofonico y digital el cual a dejado de andar sin motivo aparente de tenerlo guardado y conectarlo y no funcionar.
el problema es que el amplificador enciende perfectamente y no se pone en proteccion ni nada pero no tiene salida de audio lo conectas todo y no se escucha nada...
he desmontado el amplificador y he encontrado varios componentes defectuosos de los cuales e cambiado ya algunos y sigue sin andar..pondre fotos de los lugares donde estaba los componentes. solo he encontrado 1 resistencia y 3 condensadores.


los condensadores estan situados en la salida de altavoces y la resistencia esta en la entrada de rca


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jul 22, 2009)

mañana subiere las fotos con algo mas de calidad..
los condensadores estaban hinchados y los he cambiado y he montado los mismo que llevaba y la resistencia la medi y me do 6k e comprado una de 5k pro aun no se la he puesto


----------



## yeyo_gato (Ago 6, 2009)

ola amigos tras cambiar los condensadores y probar resistencias de mayor a menor no ha habido ningun cambio todo sigue igual...y ya no se que aser ...que podria mirar?como ya comente los condensadores estan en la salida de altavoces y la resistencia esta en la entrada de rca... entrar le entra señal por que mi etapa tiene el input y el output y si puenteo los rca pa darle la señal a otra etapa atraves de esta averiada le da la señal perfectamente..Qué componente deberia de mirar?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

Deberias empezar por fijarte si la fuente smps del amplificador te tira bien las tensiones


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 9, 2009)

buenasss...

Ante que nada medir, medir , medir

Despues de la inspeccion visual,  Mida los diodos que encuentre ( no toma nada de tiempo)
Lo TR de potencia.  Siga despues por las r de bajo valor. 

Aesta altura si no encontro nada. verifique como dice fernando las tensiones de fuente, si es posible desvincular la alimentacion al sector de potencia y colocar una carga ( una lampara de 25w estaria bien) si las tensiónes estan bien, estamos en el horno. jajaja

hacete esas mediciones y seguimos. 

Saludos 

PD: si viste un R quemada o negra, si la medis te puede dar cualquier valor, no porque midas 6k pienses que ese es el valor.  Y si ese es el valor Porque le pondrias 5k


----------



## yeyo_gato (Ago 14, 2009)

me equivoque al comprar la de 5k e comprado algunas resistencias mayores para ir probando antes tambien cambiare las resistencias que estan al lao de la que se que tenia pensado cambiarlas todas esten o no esten bien para ir probando


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 14, 2009)

En realidad es MUY raro que una resistencia se queme, y si se quema se pone negra   lo que tenés que hacer es medir la parte de la alimentación, y si no hay problemas seguir con la etapa de potencia...


----------



## yeyo_gato (Ago 29, 2009)

habria alguna forma o manera de poder conseguir el esquema del circuito de esa etapa de potencia?por lo que tengo entendido con la factura de la compra de la etapa me an dixo que tienen obligaion en boss de facilitarme ese esquema, es cierto eso? o es imposible de conseguir?


----------



## gerafisher (Ago 29, 2009)

si ya checaste todo, la fuente, diodos, resistencias y demas checa el amplificador de pòtencia a ver si no pudiera estar queemado


----------



## yeyo_gato (Ago 29, 2009)

yo de  esto entiendo algo no muxo pero bueno ..decirde mas o menos para poder dividir cada cosa...ya medi todos los transistores y cambie las resistencias pero todo igual...ya no e medido nada mas, tendre que medir  entonces la fuente y el amplificador de potencia no? en el caso de que ese amplificador este quemado tiene alguna solucion o la cosa es comprar una nueva?


----------



## gerafisher (Ago 30, 2009)

si el amplificador esta quemado si tiene solucion compras el integrado quemado y se lo cambias compras el que tenga la mism placa o algun equivalente  a y otra cosa checa las bobinas


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 2, 2009)

aver aqui una fotode la placa al completo. a ver si me podis ir deciendo que mido con el tester.ya he mirado todos los diodos y todos bien las resistencias todas bien que sigo mirando??? si eso que alguien me indique esactamente por la foto lo que debo de mirar por que creo que me estoy liando un poquitin.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Te estás enfrentando (por lo que leí por internet y por lo que se ve) a un ClaseD. Malo, malo.

El hecho de que prenda pero no saque sonido lo empeora todo, porque quiere decir que el problema está en el amplificador y no en la fuente. De malo, malo pasamos a peor, peor.
Revisá bien si no hay algo como un fusible a la salida (me resultaría raro, pero cosas raras se ven todos los días) o un relé que conecte la salida. Con un poco de suerte, es eso.
Si estuviera reventada la etapa amplificadora... Ahí sí que se va a complicar. La parte de amplificación es la que está a la derecha  en la foto (si veo bien) y los transistores de salida son los que están a la derecha abajo. No es fácil distinguirlos sobre fondo negro y en una foto tan chica.
En los gates de esos transistores deberías poder ver un pulso con el osciloscopio. Si no está ahí, el problema viene de más atrás. Si está, el problema son los transistores de salida o algún desacople de la salida que no está andando bien.

De todas formas, revisá bien que la fuente esté entregando lo que debe. Quizá (seguramente) haya algún voltaje secundario importante para algún circuito de control. Si  no lo está entregando...

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 2, 2009)

como ya te omente en el mp e encontrado 4 resistencias estan situadas arriva en la parte izquierda de la foto y todos ellos cn el tester me pitan incluso quitado de la placa y casi no me da voltage pued ser eso?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

No me parece...
Deben ser las resistencias de emisor (source en este caso) de esos cuatro MOSFETs que se ven. Seguramente son de menos de un Ohm y es normal que el tester haga ruido. ¿De qué valor dicen ser?


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 2, 2009)

pues no sabria decirte solo puedo decirte que el codigo de color es este:

marron negro negro oro

yo pienso que puede ser eso por que no le veo nada mal aparte de eso lo mismo me equivoco pero espero que tenga arreglo y lo de casi no me da voltage me refiero que se me queda en 0.00

en esta foto se aprecia donde estan las resistencias que te comento


y en esta otra es el lado contrario asi veras mas claro los transistores y demas


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Es una resistencia de 10 Ohm y hace chillar seguro a cualquier comprobador de continuidad. Poné el tester en "Ohm" para ver qué da, en "Volt" no se miden.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 2, 2009)

tienes razon es de 10. hay si me ha marcado. bueno entonces que he de mirar.estoy por desistir ya


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 3, 2009)

cacho que tal si le cambio todos los transistores de salida...tambien para medirlos con mayor eficacia deberia de sacarlos de la placa no?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Si tenés ganas de cambiar cosas, dale nomás.

Sólo tené presente que el metodo de cambiar componentes a tontas y a locas suele ser divertido porque te permite soldar y desoldar bastante, pero no suele dar buenos resultados, no es económico y no te va a servir para entender qué estaba mal en caso de arreglarlo.

Siguiendo, apostaría a que casi todos (si no todos) los transistores que tenés ahí son MOSFETs. Esos no se miden como los bipolars comunes (hay montones de páginas donde muestran cómo hacerlo), tené cuidado.
Y sí, sacarlos de donde están montados es casi imprescindible para poder probarlos de manera correcta.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 4, 2009)

ola cacho me he hecho de un medidor de mosfet segun tu me as puesto todos los transistores que lleva esta etapa son mosfet no?? la cosa es que no entiendo muy bien el tema de los mosfet y en los datas no se como buscar cada patilla y me lio un poco al mirarlo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola Yeyo

No sé que probador hayas hecho, pero supongo que estará bien.
Ahora, con lo de los MOSFETs, haciendo un paralelismo grueso, Gate equivale a la Base, Drain al Colector y Source al Emisor. 
Siguiendo con la misma analogía, los de canal N son equiparables a los NPN y los de canal P, a los PNP.

Así, los N vana conducir de D a S cuando aparezca una diferencia de potencial G-S, y los P, de S a D.

Después de eso, sólo es cuestión de fijarte el pinout y saber cuál es MOSFET y cuál no. Apostaría a que la enorme mayoría lo son, y diría que en la fuente sólo van a aparecer de estos, y en la parte de audio, quizá haya drivers BJT, pero los de salida deberían ser MOSFETs.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 4, 2009)

ya la verdad esque no se que aser y me estoy cansando.creo que terminare montandola y la llevare a un servicio tecnico y que me claven lo que sea por el arreglo que seguro que merece la pena ya que cuesta 270 euros


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

De mucha más ayuda no puedo ser.
No me he topado nunca con uno de esos amplificadores en particular ni tengo el esquema, y por si fuera poco es un Clase D, que no son muy simples de diagnosticar.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 6, 2009)

gracias cacho y gracias a todos los demas por vuestra ayuda. cuando la monte y la yeve a reparar ya os comentare que es lo que a sido.muchas graciasa todos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 25, 2009)

saco a la luz de nuevo este tema...acavo de llamar a un servicio tecnico que lleve mi la etapa de potencia.el cual me comenta que el arreglo me saldra por unos 140 euros y que ay que cambiar todos los transistores que ay en la etapa ...que tengo que cambiar los 20 transistores por que estan todos quemados.
es posible que se ayan podido quemar los 20?

Dobles post no...

lleve la etapa a reparar el otro dia..me dijo el tecnico que tiene todos los transistores quemados que no se salvo ninguno y que me cuesta reparla 140 euros... costo 270 y es una digital ..es una boss audio DD3600.
merece la pena arreglarla por ese preio? cuesta 270 nueva


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 21, 2012)

amigo tu problema es muy sinple deves cambiar el operacional 4565d que esta en el modulo hibrido


----------

